
The one serious MacBook Pro security flaw that nobody is talking about (2018) - miles
https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-one-serious-macbook-pro-security-flaw-that-nobody-is-talking-about/
======
bradknowles
Funny timing. This thought had just occurred to me as I was taking a shower
earlier tonight.

